

Ask HN: Implementing business processes - cylinder

I&#x27;m going to do my next venture right, and I want to develop processes for everything. Even though I&#x27;m bootstrapping and starting solo, I intend to scale and I want the business to be able to function without me.<p>Problem is I&#x27;ve never actually worked in a corporate setting and have no experience developing business processes.<p>Does anyone have any book recommendations or advice? Thanks
======
pariya
Hey! I've worked in business development for nearly a decade, as a consultant
and in the corporate world. I've also started my own startup so I'd love to
help in any way I can- I've learned a lot through the process.

In order to help you out, I need to know a little more about your business.
What are you building and how have you determined demand?

(This will help me get a general idea of the path you need to take and how to
get there)

In terms of books- I've never really read one that can replace experience.
Unfortunately the times I've learned most have been times I've tried and
failed.

What I highly recommend, though, is a business plan. Check out any old
business plan template on the internet- I've written many and I recommend that
you do a brief plan (1-10 pages) and focus on your financial statement. It
will help you sniff out all the hidden costs you wouldn't typically think
about (electricity, depreciation, office space- even if it's in your house) so
that you can get a clear idea of how much you need to make in order see
growth.

Feel free to get in touch on HN or email p@libertyfeminine.com and good luck!

-p

------
a5aytF8Uo5Pm
I recommend The E-Myth, a book that taught me to not only love process, but
enjoy developing processes, evolving them, and training people up to work with
them:

[http://www.amazon.com/The-E-Myth-Revisited-Small-
Businesses/...](http://www.amazon.com/The-E-Myth-Revisited-Small-
Businesses/dp/0887307280)

It's accessible and realistic, and a good starting point for getting your mind
in the right place.

